# HELP! Dendrobates Tinctorius with "rotting" feet



## Guest (Mar 27, 2005)

I just purchased a few tincts a few weeks ago and they were doing fine until I checked up on them today. 

They seem to have feet/toes that are rotting (grey/brown in color and a bit mishapen). I put them in a quarentine tank and am awaiting further advice.

I have polysporin to treat my other amphibians/reptiles but I'm not sure if this would help in this case.


What medication and what treatment procedure should I use?


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

Could you post a pic?


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

I would contact a vet. Dr. Maas from Indianapolis would be a good choice. 

I have only heard of this one other time, and it was a nasty bacterial infection. Contact me by pm if you would like his info. 

Melis


----------



## Marcus (Apr 18, 2004)

Just curious how this end up??
I had the same thing a few years ago and the animal was having much pain and it was falling on his back so now and then. You could see he could not really stand on that leg. But 24 hours later everything was fine and he never had the problem again. The 'finger' was still brown and after a few weeks it was normally coloured. I used no medicine.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: HELP! Dendrobates Tinctorius with "rotting" fe*

If you can't get Baytril from the vet, then I would definitely put triple action polysporin/neosporin on the frog's feet or infected parts.

It has anti-fungal, anti-inflamatory and anti-biotic ingredients. If you're not administering anything, then that might help and be much better then nothing

also, search for threads on sick pumilios from the recent shipments. A lot of them came down with bacterial infections. If your frog has the same thing, then you might get pointed in the right direction or PM the owners and see how their treatments turned out.

Marty




Nightshade said:


> I just purchased a few tincts a few weeks ago and they were doing fine until I checked up on them today.
> 
> They seem to have feet/toes that are rotting (grey/brown in color and a bit mishapen). I put them in a quarentine tank and am awaiting further advice.
> 
> ...


----------

